# Upgrading from an i3 processor



## Drummerguy (Jul 9, 2011)

Hellooo, 

Currently I have an intel i3 530 processor in a Dell Inspiron 580. I am looking to upgrade it to an i5 or an i7 if possible. I have identified the motherboard as a Dell 033FF6 and after googling it I see someone with a similar question to me and the response was what I needed - but can somebody tell me why it wouldn't be possible to upgrade to an i7 processor of socket LGA 1156? Below is the link to the question.

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/p/19371080/19846538.aspx

(
On a side note, Dell is a hideous company, they told me to buy a brand new computer, but with the worst processor for that socket available that must have been a joke. I can't believe Dell couldn't give me advice on a computer I brought from them 12 months ago, palming it off as "unsupported".

SO can anyone give me advice as to a decent company to buy from (because realistically if I tried building a high-end computer myself I would waste a lot of money) with excellent customer support for repairs and upgrades? Though this would be for when my current computer is made to look like a Gameboy. 
)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 9, 2011)

the chipset may not support it so go to dell and look up your comp and they should have a list of usable, but all i know is you cannot use any i series that is followed by 4 numbers, like i3 2100,or some i7's like the 990/80x, and 1 or 2 others too, which these are on a differnt socket is why


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Drummerguy,

I would have an experienced builder on these forums build a good computer system for you.  They are honest and I would trust them.  They would build you something that you would like.  Three people I know off the top of my head are:

Bomberboysk
Stranglehold
87dtna

I can send any of of them a personal message for you if you would like.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 9, 2011)

i could do it if they won't


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 9, 2011)

How much experience do you have at building desktop personal computers Jonnyp11?

I can build a desktop computer but I'm sure any of the people I listed really know what they are doing and are honest.  They have a lot of experience, and more important, they are trustworthy.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 9, 2011)

i was sort of more kidding, especially since i'm 14, but i do know my stuff as far as i can build a perfectly working system with no problem in no time, other than recieving the parts and shipping the system out.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 9, 2011)

Drummerguy said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> Currently I have an intel i3 530 processor in a Dell Inspiron 580. I am looking to upgrade it to an i5 or an i7 if possible. I have identified the motherboard as a Dell 033FF6 and after googling it I see someone with a similar question to me and the response was what I needed - but can somebody tell me why it wouldn't be possible to upgrade to an i7 processor of socket LGA 1156? Below is the link to the question.
> 
> ...


 
Cant really tell by your post, if your wanting to try to upgrade you Dell. Or buy a prebuilt or build one on your own. Would suggest to build your own. Whats your budget?


----------



## Drummerguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, just to clear up though, I won't be looking to buy a new computer for another 5 years or so at least! However I am looking to upgrade in the meantime, sorry if my OP was ambiguous. But yes, in the future I will definitely look to this forum for builders!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 11, 2011)

have you tried chatting with dell support, sometimes they can tell you these things, but btw, any upgrade from that to an i5/7 will cost around 180 minimum for an i5


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 11, 2011)

What are you looking to upgrade?  If you haven't bought a new power supply yet that should be on your list.  Dell uses garbage power supply units in their desktops as does about every other original equipment manufacturer.

If you want suggestions just get specific and we can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## FroogleGeek (Jul 14, 2011)

i3 and i5 will fit, i7 will not.

Link


----------



## Drummerguy (Jul 19, 2011)

I suppose my question re-worded is: *"is the socket type the only thing that determines the compatibility between the processor and the motherboard?"* i.e. if a motherboard is socket 1156, is any socket 1156 processor guaranteed to work?

@jonnyp Yeah I tried talking to technical support first, I got moved around a couple of times but I hung up after the best suggestion I got was to buy a new comp.  It was after that when I googled it. So is the chipset the only reason as to why it wouldn't work?

@2048MB Just the cpu in order to support newer games (graphics card is in the pipeline). I am not sure about the power supply but I am happy to upgrade this if necessary to support the said upgrades. 

@FroogleGeek yeah I was drumachine lol but I just want a straight reason as to WHY! I trust that Bev was correct, but knowing why would really help me to avoid making a similar mistake in the future  Why wouldn't it fit if they have the same socket?

@Stranglehold I plan on upgrading the cpu in my current computer myself. (or paying someone else to do it, depending on how confident I feel) I just want to know, theoretically, the best cpu my mboard can support. I don't mind spending a couple of hundred or so (£) to upgrade because I have been saving (and I'd hope that it will always be cheaper than a new comp with similar specs). Buying a whole new computer just seems so monumentally wasteful.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 19, 2011)

Might I suggest getting the following power supply.  I can almost guarantee you it is better quality than what Dell gave you:

Antec BP550 Plus 550 Watt Continuous Power Modular Active PFC Power Supply - $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016


----------

